# Marke ww1 flugplatzen.



## Arneken (Feb 19, 2008)

Not far from Wevelgem whe've got Marke. Now in ww1 Marke had got 2 airfields:





Markebeke and Marke itself. Home of Jasta 4,Jasta 10 and Jasta 11. Today all you can see of those 2 airfields is a small bunker.(black dot in the second map.)




In real life it looks like this.Most of it is broken off. A small piece is still onder the ground.













Markebeke A shot from above. those lines are the railroadtracks. If you look up in the uppermiddle and upperleftcorner you can see airplanes standing ready for take off.




Markebeke A shot from where the current road is. In the background we can see the farm which is still there. compare for yourselves on this picture token a few months ago.





Now From Marke airfield is nothing vissible nowadays. It has al been turned to ressidential blocks and it's almost impossible to presice locate the location.

If anyone wnats more pictures just say it I pass this little piece of history everyday.

Friendly greetings Arneken


----------



## timshatz (Feb 19, 2008)

Great job. Pretty cool shots. Especially like that last one of the road, then and now. 

Great, thanks for posting.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah, always good to see pics, even if they don't show much.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 19, 2008)

Can I see more Pictures?


----------



## Arneken (Feb 20, 2008)

Well I don't have got much anymore. But who doesn't remember the famous picture of The red baron sitting on the stairs off castle bethune. Well nowadays this domain is private. but I was able to make a picture off the stairs.








Euhm goss here are some pics of how the terrain is nowadays.








A lonely poppy.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 20, 2008)

Absolutely great pics, Arn! The air shot of the airfield is great when you match it with the drawing. Great!


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 20, 2008)

Great stuff your right on the front lines from WW1 . You've had so much conflict in that area . I find your pics are awesome. 
Show more please


----------



## Arneken (Feb 21, 2008)

Well I'm going to look if I can compare the map with a current street plan and maybe a shot from google earth but I'm not promising you guys anything.

Just before you enter the road to castle Bethune you'll see this cross:







Together with this little chapel. Stories go that they were both build for the pilots who died. But I don't got any confirmation about that.




A detailshot off the bunker. This is the topside. A metal bar is still visible.




Even today nobody is sure what the function was for the bunker. I heard it was a look-out post. wich makes sense 'cause wxith good weather you could see in those days Wevelgem. others claim it was a munition bunker. On the map I showed you guys that bunker isn't even marked so questions remain.

greetings.


----------



## Arneken (Sep 2, 2008)

Anybody has got any kind of pictures about the red baron or Markebeke?


----------

